# Mack tractor trailer truck



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This large scale all-plastic model Mack truck and trailer by Bruder were found at a neighborhood yard sale a few years ago.

The tractor measures 19.5 inches long by 7.25 inches wide. 

The trailer is 24.5 inches long by 7.5 inches wide. With the ramps lowered, it's 31.75 inches long. 

The car model is all-wood except for a few plastic parts. It measures 14.25 inches long by 5.25 inches wide. My wife found the car at Tuesday Morning years ago. 

The original Bruder model features tractor, trailer and a backhoe. But it retails for over one hundred bucks. My used version didn't have the backhoe and was missing the end portion of the tractor's exhaust stack. I added an 'after market' fix to the exhaust end. The trailer and tractor set me back two dollars even!

Moving parts include the side mirrors, both doors, hood, trailer ramps and the trailer parking strut asssembly. 

Thanks for looking..


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

That's nice. And you can't beat the price you got it for ! 
That's one of the reasons I like yard sales and flea markets. You never know what you may find. And usually at a decent price.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Yep, nice price and it looks GREAT! I too love yard sales, as well as "junk sales" of any kind, as mentioned you never know what you'll find! and at good prices a lot of the time!


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Bruder trucks are cool. Advertised as "toys", but nice replicas and I'd never let a small kid play with one if I had one, LOL. I have a whole shelf full of 1/25 Emek promotional Scania, Volvo and trailers. The detail is as accurate as any 1/25 big rig kit. I love bargains! 

Fifteen years ago or more, a place called Phoenix Models had a sale on Emek trucks, some were as much as much as 95% off regular price and I went crazy and ordered every one they offered. My wife sighed. When the post office delivered them, the guy had to make 6 trips to my porch, there were so many.


----------

